# Beer Cheese Soup?



## stevenStefano (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone ever make this? I tried it a little while ago but wasn't over impressed with the results. Does anyone have any tips or hints for making this delicious? Out of curiosity is it popular in the US/Canada? Saw it on a few US cookery shows, hence me getting the idea to make it


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2012)

I have never heard of beer cheese soup.

Edit: I just looked it up, does't sound appealing to me.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 5, 2012)

I know that beer soup was a staple since the middle ages in Germany, epecially for peasants and simple folk who had limited access to food and resources. Beer was much cleaner than water and the preferred drink. It was also quite a bit weaker than most beers we have today, so people could drink it all day for nourishment, starting with breakfast. Adding cheese is a newer development, making it more palatable and richer. Never thought of it as a Gourmet item, more a historic dish that most likely secured the survival of many of my ancesters. 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 5, 2012)

This is the one we used at the pub I worked at in Wisconsin




Ingredients

1 1/2 cups diced carrots
1 1/2 cups diced onion
1 1/2 cups diced celery
2 cups large dice red potatoes (pre cooked works best)
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 Tbl hot sauce (whichever you like)
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
4 cups chicken broth
2 cups lager beer
1/3 cup butter
1/3 cup flour
4 cups milk or half and half
6 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese
1cup shredded fontina
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 pound grilled kielbasa slices ( can also be browned in a saute pan)
Directions

In a large saucepan over medium heat, stir together carrots, onion, celery, and garlic. Stir in hot pepper sauce, cayenne pepper, salt, and pepper. Pour in chicken broth and beer; simmer until vegetables are tender, about 15 minutes. add pre cooked potatoes additional 5 minutes. Remove from heat.
Meanwhile, heat butter in a large soup pot over medium-high heat. Stir in flour with a wire whisk; cook, stirring until the flour is light brown, about 3 or 4 minutes. Gradually stir in milk, whisking to prevent scorching, until thickened. Remove from heat, and gradually stir in cheese. Keep warm.
Stir beer mixture into cheese mixture. Stir in Dijon mustard, Worcestershire sauce, and dry mustard. Adjust for hot pepper sauce. Bring to a simmer, and cook 10 minutes. served topped with grilled keilbasa slices


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 5, 2012)

That sounds like it might work!


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 5, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> Anyone ever make this? I tried it a little while ago but wasn't over impressed with the results. Does anyone have any tips or hints for making this delicious? Out of curiosity is it popular in the US/Canada? Saw it on a few US cookery shows, hence me getting the idea to make it



tends to be bar/pub type food. not usually consumed by people in their most discerning state of mind :biggrin:


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 5, 2012)

I make it at least once a week at work and it usually sells out quick. Recipe and technique is quite similar to Son's, though I omit the mirepoix and the spuds (this is beer cheese soup damnit, not a stew!!), amp up the WhatsThisHere Sauce, use aged Irish Cheddar and usually Moose Drool or some other dark brown ale, and serve it topped with white cheddar popcorn.

_Edit - I also call into question any Wisconsin Pub in which Son worked that didn't serve it with popcorn!_


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 6, 2012)

The potatoes and veggies are there, because I worked at an Irish pub and you better have potatoes and stuff in it if you call it a soup:spankarse your lucky there wasn't cabbage in it.) and the boss hated popcorn. I tried to tell him he would offend the cheeseheads and his typical Irish reply was that they could go ph%c themselves if they didn't like the way he ran his pub.:bat: we usually used Guinness, but most Americans outside of the North find it a little too bitter, so a lager appeals to the masses , so to speak.:razz:


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 6, 2012)

It's way big here in Wisco. Every chef has a different recipe.

I like mine using dark beer and a bunch of onions. (Dark local micro brew of course.)


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 6, 2012)

You're not talking about New Glarus are you Salty?


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 6, 2012)

The result:





Added bacon lardons which I think made it a little salty with the cheese, and I think I put a bit much veg in it, but I'm pretty happy with it. Sort of hard to describe the taste, but it is nice. Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 6, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> You're not talking about New Glarus are you Salty?



No, I don't do business with their distributor. Usually Lakefront Brewery out of Milwaukee.


----------



## hax9215 (Aug 6, 2012)

Used to make this sans carrots and celery, white rather than red potatoEs, fontina and the mustards, also with Guiness or Nut Brown Ale. ( A local micro-brew.)

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------

